# (H) Indolentia Blackrock sucht !



## Baerenmarke (3. März 2008)

Servus Blackrocker und Blackrockerinnen

Viele werden mich noch aus der Vergangenheit kenne und hoffentlich in guter Erinnerung erhalten habe ich schreibe diese Post um Member für meine derzeitige Gilde zu werben

Indolentia sucht Mitglieder für Maghteridon, SSC und TK Raids!
Derzeitig befinden wir uns auf dem Sprung dorthin und sind fast angekommen.
Nach einem erfolgreichem Umbruch geht es jetzt vorraus

Unsere Gilde ist noch relativ jung, hat aber für Ihr "alter" bereits eine Menge hinter sich gebracht und vor allem schnell - um dieses Tempo weiter halten zu können werden dringend noch einige engagierte Member gesucht. Das Ziel ist noch vor dem nächsten AddOn BT zu sehen und vielleicht zu clearen.

Insbesondere werden folgende klassen benötigt:
* Hexenmeister
* Schadow Priester ( auch als holy gern gesehen)
* Hunter
* Druiden ( heal gern gesehen)
* andere Klassen nicht verzagen und einfach mal anfragen

Wir suchen Ergänzungsspieler zum bereits bestehenden Raid um intern raiden zu können

An die Aufnahme sind ein paar dinge geknüpft die aber selbstverständlich sein sollten:
* Du bist wenigstens 18 Jahre alt (Ausnahmen bei erwachsenem Verhalten möglich)
* Du besitzt ein Headset das funktioniert sowie TS2
* Du hast keine Probleme Buff-Food sowie Pötte in Massen zu verballern.
* wenigstens 3 bis maximal 5 Tage die Woche Zeit zum Raiden (18-23 Uhr am Sonntag ab 14 Uhr - Zeiten variieren)

Wir stellen derzeit noch keinerlei Anforderungen an das Equipment, da auch Karazhan , Gruul , Tk (und auch ZA) einmal wöchentlich gemacht wird und man so doch recht fix an eine "Grundausstattung" kommt (mit etwas dropluck).

Bei Interesse bitte eine kurze Bewerbung hinterlassen auf http://www.indolentia.de.tf 

MFG Baerenmarke


----------



## Baerenmarke (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hallllooooooo meldet euch mal


----------

